# Large tractor for snow removal.



## AB Lawn Care

Do any of you guys/girls have any experience with plowing with 80-100hp tractors??????How do they preform compaired to a plow truck?????I am thinking of using a 80-100hp tractor with a blade on the front and blower on the back.Any thoughts or experience with this type of setup?The thing I like about a tractor setup is that they are powerful and versatile.What are your thoughts?


----------



## Alan

There was a huge 4 WD tractor with a Degelman blade and a big blower over in Oneida, NY that looked like it would be a real kick a$$ snow machine. I've often thought that a New Holland "Versatile" with a PA blade on one end and a blower on the other would be great. Only drawback would be slow travel speed over the road, but if you had places close together or one big site you could move some serious snow with that setup.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I don't know how many HP it was, but I did some with an old Ford 2000, with front end loader on it.
They hadn't used it for snow in years, because it didn't do well. They had wheel weights for it, and tire chains. I did it with no weights or chains. It was a "spur of the moment" thing. The tractor was there in the garage, and the drifts were tall that storm.... I left the york rake on the back for weight, and it was lined with concrete blocks on top too.

It did ok, but I had to step on the posi lock A LOT. It didn't like to steer where I wanted it to go either, so I had to "unpin" the brake pedals. It just had too much power, and not enough traction. It may have done better with chains and weights, but it was really only good for stacking. 

Now, a 4wd one is a different story. I think it would do MUCH better. A rear mounted blower would work great, but your neck would be killing you!!

~Chuck


----------



## GeoffD

New Holland 2160, 4X4, will handle a 9' blade no problem. Will stack snow high and work well for snow removel.

However like any large tractor, the hydro will be slow compared to a loader, and a truck.


Geoff


----------



## jason2

Back in my hometown, a guy plows with a John Deere 7520. It is a center articulated 4x4 tractor. 200+ hp, duals on all four corners, 8 forward gears. He plows city streets with it, and that tractor flat out eats the snow. It blows away the Terex wheel loader that another guy uses. 

I had two 7520's, sold them at auction when I got out of farming. Wish I would have kept one. Both had around 7,000 hours which is relatively low for 1973 models. One sold for 6,500 and the other for 4,900. Both were well maintained and in good shape. Air conditoner didn't work in the one that sold cheaper. I've seen dealers selling 7520's in the 10-15k range. Pays to check out auctions.


----------



## AB Lawn Care

Jason2-I have seen what you are talking about!There where 2 at a antique tractor show this past summer.They are massive!!One had a complete set of dual wheels and the other had single.The engines in those things are massive!!!!The one deere had a set of plows maby 15 or so and was able to lift the intire set up on about a 60 degree angle.I like those machines but that is too big for what I want!Anyone else?


----------



## diggerman

I will be using a 80hp agco allis 4x4 this year with a 11' plow on it.I haven't used it yet but did grade the drive with it the other day. We will be using it for the city plowing streets,they use alot of farm tractors here to do streets.I will most likely put a large rear blade on this tractor so I can use it for pulling out parking lots when not working for the city.


----------



## toddman35

*Digger*

i'll keep an eye out for you, have you seen the john deere 8100's with the front blades? was up one night and saw one go by. those clear about half a street at a tyme.


----------



## Vince Panaroni

*plowing with a tractor*

I've been plowing with my tractor for several years now and find that I can get into places that are at best difficult for trucks. granted the tractors don't have the road speed that trucks, but in lots and drives etc who is doing over 10-15mph.

I just finished hooking up a 2001 John Deere 940 tractor with a curtis built plow which hooks up to the bucket arms, and I tell you it is a awesome sight to see how high this guy can stack. It makes my tractor look puny by comparison.

Like Geoff said earlier with 4 wheel drive, these guys can really move the white stuff which at this very moment is starting to fall here in north central New Hampshire.

think snow
vince


----------



## diggerman

Toddman,ours will most likly be the only Agco,not sure if I'm going to decal it yet or not.Yes I have seen the big Deeres I see everybody once or twice on a snow night but with fifteen to twenty plows out I don't usually get to stop and eat or talk with with anybody but my own guys.


----------



## mtdrussell

*Fast Tractor - Mercedes Unimog*

Greetings All,
Interesting topic, I plow over four miles of Montana State Lands logging road to get in to my place as well as commercially for various logging operations that work in my area. The current market offerings for pickup truck plows just can't handle this type of work on a regular basis - unless your willing to spend a lot of time and money doing repairs. A road grader has typically been used for this but they are slow, and limited in their use for anyting but grading. I have been using a '72 Mercedes Unimog for the last four years with great success. It easily handles rough terrain and deep snow with it's front and rear differential locks, can haul a two yard sander, and has a road speed of 45MPH. I have been so impressed that I recent purchased another, larger model with a 10ft Schmidt MF3.1 multi-section plow, a Schmidt S-3 PTO driven snowblower, a Epoke articulating boom flail mower, and a 8ft Sweepster brush. All of these implements utilize the on-board hydraulics (four circuits) and PTO's (3)as well as the Schmidt quick attach system which is very slick. Just thought I'd pass along my my experience...
Dave


----------



## Nicholas

*My 318 Deere*

Hello,
I recently started my snow removal in upstate N.Y. using a smaller John Deere 318 garden tractor with a 54" blade for slush with rear weight box along with a 47" two stage blower that pops on in about 10 minutes for heavier snow. It works really good.


----------



## lawn king

*kubota with blower*

I have a kubota B3030 factory cab with 60" 2 stage front pto snowblower, hydraulic chute control. I expect the unit to blow snow 60-70 feet at 2500 RPM.


----------



## crazymike

Tractors will outpush a truck any day. It's just getting traction.

But with loaded tires, wheel weights and good tires you can push quite a bit of snow.

I deal chinese tractors and loaders (Changlin).

This winter we have been selling 80hp tractors with cab and tool carrier for $35,000. We have them lined up for 12'-14' blades.

With good contracts you can expect to earn about $15,000+ just brokeraging alone. That's a good investment even if the tractor only last 4 years. With a perkins engine, dana and LUK parts they will last much longer.

I'm not trying to advertise as I've never posted my dealership information.

I'm just saying Tractors make excellent vehicles as they are multi use. In the summer you can put on sweepers, loaders, scarifiers, graders, seeders, mowers, ditch mowers, etc.... And there are now very affordable options out there.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Farm tractors can handle push boxes just fine. Depending on the mounting system, etc. They can keep up with loaders. But they can't stack snow as high. Plus farmers are always willing to work cheap with their huge tractors compaired to loaders and hoes.


----------



## BrokenMRanch

I use two JD 9200 4WD tractors with Degelman blades. The blades are 16ft wide and around 50 inches tall. Works like a charm.


----------



## Mark Witcher

I have a JD2750 tractor , 4wd 110 hp that we use with a pusher plow for doing a large shopping mall. It does O.K..About the same as a backhoe we used to rent. But Im looking for a front loader to use instead. More weight means more push.wesport


----------



## JFTburg

I have a 83 hp JD 5083E-does anyone know of a plow frame (non-loader) that will fit this unit?


----------



## Neige

Tractors definately have their place in snow. Here is a vid that proves it. Also check out JD Dave he has some great vids showing how well the ag tractor works in snow.


----------



## leon

*plow etc.*



[email protected];1246598 said:


> I have a 83 hp JD 5083E-does anyone know of a plow frame (non-loader) that will fit this unit?


There are more than a handfull of them for sale.

The Degelman and Horst plows come to mind directly,
as they are underframe mount.

If you go to the winter farm show on tuesday in Syracuse, N.Y.,
they will have a few brands represented.

You may for the money involved be better served by the 
smallest tracked ASV offered by Mabie brothers


----------



## CGM Inc.

we have 12 trucks runing and just got a 95 HP with a Horst blade for this season.....i sell all my trucks for 4 tractors  not quiet that easy but they do the work of 2-3 trucks in comparison.
Cheaper in cost of ownership, resale value, insurance, etc.


----------



## snowman5313

I agree with cedar grounds. I use tractors with pushers and they do a great job with alot less cost.


----------



## JD Dave

This thread is from 2000.  We've been plowing with only tractors since 1970 still havn't figured out if they work yet.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1246679 said:


> This thread is from 2000.  We've been plowing with only tractors since 1970 still havn't figured out if they work yet.


wasn't me who started it but I also found the question funny


----------



## serafii

We used to plow with 2 pick ups. It would take about 6 hours on a 6inch storm. We bought our 2007 new holland tn95da in 2008 n set it up with 7-11 extendable front blade with underframe mount and 7-11 extendable rear pull plow from SSTA.info here in quebec. Whole set up ran us about $65k.

It now takes us about 3 hours on a 6inch storm. Farm tractors are the sh!t for snow removal.

Now think of getting the JD 6330 full automatic for next season. Take a look at my profile for some pics of the new holland


----------



## shooterm

We run a 100hp Case IH with a snowblower for a few goofy spots and for snowstacking at a few lots. That role alone has a place in a operation. Putting a pusher on the front would make it a all around beast for snow. To bad I cant convince them to use it this way :/.


----------



## Brad3403

I run a couple of 90hp ag tractors and have found that they don't have the greatest traction even with wheel weights. I was running an 8' Pro-Tech on one and a 12' on the other. I'm gonna try 9' blades with wings and see if they do better at windrowing. I may throw the 8' Pro-Tech on the rear of the machine and push in reverse with it, plus it would add extra weight.


----------



## magnum1

Brad3403;1247374 said:


> I run a couple of 90hp ag tractors and have found that they don't have the greatest traction even with wheel weights. I was running an 8' Pro-Tech on one and a 12' on the other. I'm gonna try 9' blades with wings and see if they do better at windrowing. I may throw the 8' Pro-Tech on the rear of the machine and push in reverse with it, plus it would add extra weight.


I run Case 60 hp, 70 hp tractors. front blades are 10' w/ wings and Ebling rear blades have no problems pushing ( and pulling ) snow. Check with your dealer on which tires would give the best traction for snow removal. Also for larger projects 150 hp Case works great: uses a front blade only.


----------



## dfd9

JD Dave;1246679 said:


> This thread is from 2000.  We've been plowing with only tractors since 1970 still havn't figured out if they work yet.


So where were you in 2000?


----------



## bcbrouwer

Im my opinion, a farm tractor is the best thing for snow plowing. I run a 105hp john deere with a 9' horst blade with homemade endplates and horst blade mount and a jd rear blade. This tractor should have a 12' blade on it though. It plays with the 9", but its easier on the front end and plow mount cylinders etc. and the new power wings would be that much better. I figure the tractor will plow 2-3X faster than a truck with a 8' straight blade. this is with the back blade too.

Tractors offer Way better visibility, 3 pt hitch, pto, very versitile. I have a blower and a back blade. I used the blower once and it was a lot slower than using the front and rear blade combined. Just back into a spot where you normally have to back drag or pull away snow, drop both blades and pull away. no back dragging. I dont know why more tractors dont use them. I went my first year from using just the front blade (fertilizer spreader on tractor with salt on the 3pt hitch) took me 8 hours to do all my yards. got a back blade with endplates and can now do them all in about 4 hours! huge difference. If you dont get a lot of big snows and have space to make big piles, i see no need for a blower. great to have as a backup though for a big storm.

A tractor can climb and push snow up properly angeled snow piles with the right consistancy of snow, so you can make huge piles, bigger than a front end loader of you do it right. and just pushing straight, you can stack snow 2X higher than a truck, but not quite as high as a big loader.

only downside is initial cost and road speed, but they are awesome for snow removal. if you dont push them, fuel useage is comparable to a pickup truck.


----------



## DaySpring Services

bcbrouwer;1249598 said:


> I used the blower once and it was a lot slower than using the front and rear blade combined.


Have you ever run an inverted blower? It will out perform a plow any day, as long as your not doing lots. I'm sure Neige will back me up.


----------



## RdTeK

AB Lawn Care;6948 said:


> Do any of you guys/girls have any experience with plowing with 80-100hp tractors??????How do they preform compaired to a plow truck?????I am thinking of using a 80-100hp tractor with a blade on the front and blower on the back.Any thoughts or experience with this type of setup?The thing I like about a tractor setup is that they are powerful and versatile.What are your thoughts?


Here's a vid of my John Deere 6430 blowing some snow.....sorry for not having a steady hand!!!


----------



## bcbrouwer

DaySpring Services;1249628 said:


> Have you ever run an inverted blower? It will out perform a plow any day, as long as your not doing lots. I'm sure Neige will back me up.


I guess I should have specified, I do all large square and some odd shaped lots where the blower wouldn't blow snow on the lawns, too far away. for residential, it would be quicker I would think. Now that I re-read my previous post, I seem kind of harsh on blowers, not meant to be at all. I have one! But in my case, doing all commercial lots, and the shape and size of them, a back blade is quicker for me. But If I was doing long lanes or residentials, blower for sure, and you wouldn't run out of room to put the stuff.


----------



## StuveCorp

serafii;1246709 said:


> We used to plow with 2 pick ups. It would take about 6 hours on a 6inch storm. We bought our 2007 new holland tn95da in 2008 n set it up with 7-11 extendable front blade with underframe mount and 7-11 extendable rear pull plow from SSTA.info here in quebec. Whole set up ran us about $65k.
> 
> It now takes us about 3 hours on a 6inch storm. Farm tractors are the sh!t for snow removal.
> 
> Now think of getting the JD 6330 full automatic for next season. Take a look at my profile for some pics of the new holland


Who's rear plow are you using? Ever try out the Grattex(?) plows?


----------



## Neige

StuveCorp;1256767 said:


> Who's rear plow are you using? Ever try out the Grattex(?) plows?


Gratex is made in Quebec it's more a medium grade plow.


----------



## StuveCorp

Neige;1257287 said:


> Gratex is made in Quebec it's more a medium grade plow.


Good to know. I see you run the inverted blowers but can a backblade and front blower tractor setup be fairly quick?


----------



## cole22

Try looking on youtube, you can find anything on there! I use a 150hp tractor with a 14' blade with hydraulic wings and blower on the back. Works like a charm.


----------



## IMAGE

cole22;1260052 said:


> Try looking on youtube, you can find anything on there! I use a 150hp tractor with a 14' blade with hydraulic wings and blower on the back. Works like a charm.


Got a link to a vid of your tractor?


----------



## StuveCorp

StuveCorp;1257354 said:


> Good to know. I see you run the inverted blowers but can a backblade and front blower tractor setup be fairly quick?





cole22;1260052 said:


> Try looking on youtube, you can find anything on there! I use a 150hp tractor with a 14' blade with hydraulic wings and blower on the back. Works like a charm.


After watching some YouTube tractor setups I am more interested on the inverted tractor blowers than a blade/pusher on one end and a blower on the other.


----------



## cole22

No I don't have any video of our stuff working, when I'm out plowing that's the last thing on my mind is to shoot video. But if you want videos look up JDdave on you tube he find a lot of time to shoot videos!


----------



## tmf lawn care

im looking at a jcb fast trac 8250 with a 10' horst snow wing. it will be a beast with a back blower too


----------



## Herm Witte

[email protected];1246598 said:


> I have a 83 hp JD 5083E-does anyone know of a plow frame (non-loader) that will fit this unit?


We have the same unit (JD 5083) and Ebling & Son in Grand Rapids has been installing plows on these exact units.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1

What is the top road speed on JD 5083E?


----------



## Herm Witte

MRHORSEPOWER1;1267762 said:


> What is the top road speed on JD 5083E?


about 22/23 mph


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1

Herm Witte;1267793 said:


> about 22/23 mph


Thank you Herm.


----------



## SD-Dave

If you're going for JCB....get a smaller fastrac with the rear platform.....it will hold a sander and power it with live hydraulics.....front and rear pto's too.


----------



## twincityerosion

I run a 110hp AGCO and i love it. I have a custom 12' pusher with a rubber edge. Any questions pm me.

tom


----------

